# What year is my Gary Fisher Montare? (websites with pics?)



## fyrfytrhoges (Jul 22, 2008)

i would like to figure out what year my Gary Fisher Montare is, i have searched google and found no websites with pictures, dates, etc.

sorry i dont have the ability to take pictures....

anyone know of a website?

thanks in advance for any help....


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

is it decaled as a Gary Fisher or a Fisher? That would tell us if its pre or post 91 (or so). If its a Montare its probably from the 80s i would guess.


----------



## fyrfytrhoges (Jul 22, 2008)

decaled Gary Fisher.

the frame is an olive green with yellow decals if thats any help.

thanks for your reply!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

try first flight bikes website and look up the fishers but I think he's only got older ones than you have. if you cant post pics we're gonna need lots of words describing it.


----------



## fyrfytrhoges (Jul 22, 2008)

thanks, i believe ive been there before and couldnt find it. but ill try again. 

in the meantime ill try to come up with some descriptive terms for the frame build.....

edit: i looked at firstflight and it must be around a '91 or in that timeframe. the paint on mine is certainly more plain in comparison. the frame is the same configuration. 

i bought this bike as a "winter beater" for trail riding but am finding myself riding it in favor or my kona or cannondale (which is a dog).

never thought id go from full suspension to hardtail to fully rigid in ten years. guess i must be a dinosaur of sorts.....

thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Vitorzip (May 25, 2007)

Is it the elevated chainstays model?

I have one of those, from 92.

Here´s a pic from ´92 catalogue, mine is just like this one.










Source: JV, Retrobike Archives


----------



## fyrfytrhoges (Jul 22, 2008)

yep, thats it!

mine is an olive green color, but thats the one....


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Sweet. Another VRC success story - 8 posts from question to knowledge!


----------



## fyrfytrhoges (Jul 22, 2008)

yeah, i have to thank you guys for the help!

i really do love this bike and plan on riding her till she dies.....


----------

